# Spay incision



## Jackiep1114 (Aug 15, 2020)

My little daisy got spayed last Friday.
She is to wear her cone for 10 days. Today is day 8.

she still has this crazy scab that was there since like day 2-3. It is starting to flake away in some areas but I don’t remember this with my other dog!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

How's Daisy feeling? Porkchop recently had her dog, Lacey, spayed and posted some photos. You two might be able to compare notes.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

It looks good, there is no swelling or redness (I’m not a vet). This looks like it’s healing well. In doubt send this picture to your vet.


----------

